# Netflix rinnova Narcos per una terza e quarta stagione



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2016)

La seconda stagione di Narcos, che vede la chiusura della storia di Pablo Escobar, è già disponibile da giorni sul sito di Netflix. Proprio Netflix ha appena annunciato di aver rinnovato per altre due stagioni la serie. La terza debutterà nel 2017.


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2016)

Questa cosa mi spaventa, la vedo quasi come una forzatura proseguire. La serie l'avrei fatto finire cosi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Settembre 2016)

Al cartello di Cali manca un personaggio carismatico come Escobar,inoltre i loro metodi erano molto più "corporate" piuttosto che da guerriglia.
Vediamo come lo gestiranno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2016)

Mai piaciuta, la voce narrante è stata una scelta orribile, ammazza tutta l'emozione


----------



## cris (8 Settembre 2016)

ma come faranno a tirarla lunga fino alla quarta?


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuta, la voce narrante è stata una scelta orribile, ammazza tutta l'emozione



A me ad esempio piace un sacco


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2016)

cris ha scritto:


> ma come faranno a tirarla lunga fino alla quarta?



Confermeranno 10 episodi a stagione.. quindi 20 in tutto.. si è fattibile tirare due stagioni. Per me Narcos è una delle serie tivù più belle mai viste, fatta benissimo e sopratutto non ha mai dei cali. Quindi perchè non farla finire cosi?! Alla grande?! E' un rischio proseguire.


----------



## juventino (8 Settembre 2016)

Scelta molto rischiosa, vedremo se il gioco varrà la candela.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me ad esempio piace un sacco



No no ma ne rendo conto, strano, io sono un grande amante delle serie e questa è una delle poche ''grandi'' che non mi piace, piace praticamente a tutti...

Peccato perché l'argomento Escobar mi ispirava, andrò a vedermi il film


----------



## ralf (8 Settembre 2016)

Senza Wagner Moura  la serie perderà tantissimo, indimenticabile il suo "Yo soy Pablo Emilio Escobar Gaviria, mis ojos están en todos lados. Ustedes pueden aceptar mi negocio o aceptar las consecuencias. Plata o … Plomo”."


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2016)

Vediamo se saranno bravi a non renderla una forzatura. La scelta ci può stare. Narcos è una serie fantastica.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No no ma ne rendo conto, strano, io sono un grande amante delle serie e questa è una delle poche ''grandi'' che non mi piace, piace praticamente a tutti...
> 
> Peccato perché l'argomento Escobar mi ispirava, andrò a vedermi il film



Quello al cinema? Se ci vai per Escobar non lo fare, con il film non c'entra praticamente nulla, ti vai a vedere qualche commento e capisci.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quello al cinema? Se ci vai per Escobar non lo fare, con il film non c'entra praticamente nulla, ti vai a vedere qualche commento e capisci.



Grazie, effettivamente mi sono informato zero sul film


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Settembre 2016)

Serie fantastica.
Sono riusciti nell'impresa di rimanere fedeli alla storia vera, e comunque tenere dei ritmi altissimi. Inoltre tutti gli aspetti tecnici sono curati.

Che demonio che è stato 'sto essere.


----------



## ralf (9 Settembre 2016)

Bellissima anche la sigla iniziale 
Soy el fuego que arde tu piel, soy el agua que mata tu sed, el castillo, la torre yo soy.


----------



## Heaven (3 Gennaio 2017)

Bellissima seria, ma senza Pablo perde tutto per me


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2017)

È uscita la terza stagione.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Dove si trovano le stagioni in streaming?


----------

